# track your children's cell phone



## randysumonn (Mar 29, 2016)

Will you track your children's cell phone with spy app? Is it appropriate to do that?


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

Yes. Of course.


----------



## sixbravebulls (Aug 18, 2015)

My kids aren't old enough for phones yet. My buddy's 14 year old daughter got caught texting some boy to come over and see her "pink p*ssy." 

Hell yeah I'm checking.


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

I made it clear to my DD that I would be monitoring her activities due to her inability to know right from wrong. Kids' brains don't stop developing until around age 25. Decisions before then are suspect. I told her as long as she didn't send out red flags, I would trust her.

And then I saw a red flag, caught her sending 'pictures' to a boy. and I went straight to her and said I found what she did and from hereonout, I would be monitoring everything she did until she turned 18. She accepted that, understood it.

Parents today...why the hell are you afraid of being the ADULT and setting rules? It's your job.


----------



## randysumonn (Mar 29, 2016)

sixbravebulls said:


> My kids aren't old enough for phones yet. My buddy's 14 year old daughter got caught texting some boy to come over and see her "pink p*ssy."
> 
> Hell yeah I'm checking.


This really scared me. I have a 12 year old son and a 15 year old daughter.


----------



## happy2gether (Dec 6, 2015)

as long as my kids live under my roof I will pay the phone bill. as long as I pay the bill, it is MY phone. yes we have our older daughters phone setup to where we can track it, also have the passwords to all her IN/SC/etc.. accounts. We did have her texts forwarded, but honestly kids today don't really use "text" so much as they use snap/kik/etc to send "texts". She doesn't know we don't actively monitor text anymore though.


----------



## MrsHolland (Jun 18, 2016)

No we don't. They have been raised well and are trustworthy people.

If any of them displayed behaviour to warrant invading their privacy we would consider it but more likely to take their phones or some other consequence.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

sixbravebulls said:


> My kids aren't old enough for phones yet. My buddy's 14 year old daughter got caught texting some boy to come over and see her "pink p*ssy."
> 
> Hell yeah I'm checking.


:|

Think my head would explode if my daughter did that!


----------



## cc48kel (Apr 5, 2017)

I haven't.... But I need too just in case something goes down. My 15 yr old has a phone the 13 yr old does not. I have told them that if they receive a picture of a naked girl to delete it immediately and that they could get in trouble for passing it along.


----------

